# Iron Mine, South Wales 2012



## Landsker (Apr 1, 2012)

Going to keep this one secret for now as its been sealed up for a while. Im sure some of you will recognize it!

1 





2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 2, 2012)

Love the shots especially 3 & 4


----------



## night crawler (Apr 2, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Love the shots especially 3 & 4



My sentaments as well, great photo's.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing! No idea where this place is but bloody amazing!


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww, nice one walsh.

Stunning pictures my boy


----------



## cogito (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been meaning to go back here to get a photo of the Geode chamber, still yet to see any photos of it!

Looks like you went at a good time of day with the sun lighting up the pool nicely.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 2, 2012)

cogito said:


> I've been meaning to go back here to get a photo of the Geode chamber, still yet to see any photos of it!
> 
> Looks like you went at a good time of day with the sun lighting up the pool nicely.



Was that up past the pump, with an arrow pointing into it?


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Winch It In (Apr 3, 2012)

Fab photo's walsh.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

Aw maaan!! Those pics are superb. 1 to 4 hit the spot for me - great colours. Thanks.


----------



## cogito (Apr 4, 2012)

walsh said:


> Was that up past the pump, with an arrow pointing into it?



About half way along the main drift from what I remember, that could even be the hole into it in the last photo looking at it. Was several years ago now!

I remember standing at an awkward angle poking my head and shoulders in and gawping in amazement, getting a tripod in position would be difficult in all fairness!


----------



## Landsker (Apr 4, 2012)

cogito said:


> About half way along the main drift from what I remember, that could even be the hole into it in the last photo looking at it. Was several years ago now!
> 
> I remember standing at an awkward angle poking my head and shoulders in and gawping in amazement, getting a tripod in position would be difficult in all fairness!



That could be it, thats about half way on the way back out.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice pictures there


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 5, 2012)

I usually hate these mine reports because they give me nightmares of being trapped in the earth but this one is the first I've read where it looks spacious enough not to send me flying into a panic! lol


nice pics thanks for posting!


----------



## sheep2405 (Apr 8, 2012)

How has it been sealed up, we been there regularly either rope in or through main doors?


----------



## Landsker (Apr 8, 2012)

sheep2405 said:


> How has it been sealed up, we been there regularly either rope in or through main doors?



Padlocked on the main door, at least it was two months ago apparently.


----------



## sheep2405 (Apr 9, 2012)

You could borrow the key if you you pm me.


----------

